# Belkin Omniview Cat5e Extender



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

Have a problem that has been perplexing me and my colleagues at work. We are giving our operator a remote monitor for HMI display keyboard and mouse. To accomplish this we are using a Belkin Omniview cat5e extender. This device has a transmitter and reciever and allows the computer to remain in a controlled enviroment. All of a sudden we have a loss of our video on the monitor, the keyboard and mouse are communicating. At this moment I have replaced monitor, VGA cables, even a new omniview extender with no success. I tested the cat5 cable and it tested good. How ever when I throw a temporary line across our production floor i am successful. So we reran a new cat5 in the conduit. This yielded the same lack of video. Go back to my temporary line and it works. The cat5 is ran in a one inch rigid conduit which also contains shielded communications cable for the PLC and some spare DC control wires which are currently not being used. The conduit runs about eight to ten inches beside a row of 8 foot fixtures downstairs, we even tried cutting them off with no luck, just grasping at straws at this point. Was hoping someone up here might have some insight to point us in another direction.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

How long is the run?


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

About 150 feet maybe 175 the three extenders are good up to 500 feet.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

This it a HDMI balun? And a and a USB balun for keybord? I might try another brand balun. What distaced is the bilken raited for?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Try shielded Cat5e


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

five.five-six we have tried 2 other units one was a different brand none of them resolved the issue. All three units worked as intended locally used with a four foot patch cable. All three units are rated for 500 foot, so we are well under the products rated distance.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you using the same monitor when you test? The device says it only supports a remote resolution of 1280x1024 @ 75Hz, perhaps you are trying to run too high a resolution? The local port is rated for higher resolution.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> Are you using the same monitor when you test? The device says it only supports a remote resolution of 1280x1024 @ 75Hz, perhaps you are trying to run too high a resolution? The local port is rated for higher resolution.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The set up has been working since 2001 so this is a new development. Just trying to fiqure out what could have changed to cause this problem.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

krusty said:


> five.five-six we have tried 2 other units one was a different brand none of them resolved the issue. All three units worked as intended locally used with a four foot patch cable. All three units are rated for 500 foot, so we are well under the products rated distance.


Could the monitor be dying? After 5 years that's not unheard of.


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

Believe it our not the original IBM brand monitor works. Besides I have tried two other monitors that I know to be working with no luck. This was actually the first thing I tried.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

krusty said:


> Believe it our not the original IBM brand monitor works. Besides I have tried two other monitors that I know to be working with no luck. This was actually the first thing I tried.


Next step would be to install a local monitor and see if it drops out.

You mentioned HDMI and VGA, what is it running over?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

> How ever when I throw a temporary line across our production floor i am successful. So we reran a new cat5 in the conduit. This yielded the same lack of video. Go back to my temporary line and it works.


That sure looks to be your problem. Could you rerun the conduit in PVC?


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

I never mentioned HDMI I said HMI (HUMAN-MACHINE INTERFACE) somebody else said HDMI sorry I didn't correct them. And I already tried the local monitor also. I am pretty sure it is something in the path the cable is taking. However like I said before this was installed in 2001, I am trying to figure out what might have changed to cause this installation to all of a sudden fail.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

My guess would be interference. A new source. Funny thing about metal raceways, and I don't understand the physics behind it but they can act more like an antenna than a shield. That's why I asked if you can re run it in PVC.


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

We haven't added anything NEW to the area since I have been employed at this facility. Leads me to wonder if the NEW source is something else in the area on its way to crapping out. I appreciate all the feed back please keep sending if you think of something else. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

We ran into this same issue about a year back. Replaced the KVM switch, the Longview, pulled new cat5e, and still had the same issues. 

They finally got so tired of it that they had us move the computers into the same cabinet the monitor is located in, and ran new cat5 to different network switches on the same network. It's been working fine ever since. Now we're having issues with a station about 20' away, so we're looking at doing the same thing. 

We've had a lot of new machines installed lately, with a lot of new conduit ran in the same area, so I'm thinking it's interference.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was wondering about the 2 DC Control wires in same conduit ? I have never run any Cat Cables in same conduit as other wires .Even not in use they could be inductive .




Pete


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I have you tried taking your monitor back to the source port, and use a patch cable, if that works than you know the issue is in the field.


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

pjholguin said:


> I have you tried taking your monitor back to the source port, and use a patch cable, if that works than you know the issue is in the field.


Yes we have tried this and it did work. We are getting a new kvm today. If it dont work i am gonna relocate the tower to the same cabinet.


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

mikey383 said:


> We ran into this same issue about a year back. Replaced the KVM switch, the Longview, pulled new cat5e, and still had the same issues.
> 
> They finally got so tired of it that they had us move the computers into the same cabinet the monitor is located in, and ran new cat5 to different network switches on the same network. It's been working fine ever since. Now we're having issues with a station about 20' away, so we're looking at doing the same thing.
> 
> We've had a lot of new machines installed lately, with a lot of new conduit ran in the same area, so I'm thinking it's interference.


See the interference is a new thing in this case also, however there has been no changes as far as equipment or conduit since 2001. The all of a suddeness of the problem is what has us scratching our heads. Hate to hear that I am not the only one having this problem, but on the same token glad to hear too, maybe somebody out there will point me in the right direction. I will see if my supervisor will entertain the thought of pulling the unused conductors out and pull in a pull string in their place. this is something we have not tried.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

krusty said:


> ... I will see if my supervisor will entertain the thought of pulling the unused conductors out and pull in a pull string in their place. this is something we have not tried.




Could not hurt . Let us know how it works out .




Pete


----------



## krusty (Aug 15, 2011)

Update time, supervisor and our IT/programer wanted to try a different switch before we tried anything else. After playing with it hooked up @ my desk I installed a StarTech SVU65UTPU switch, personally I was doubting it would work. However I do not know everything and was surprised that this not only corrected our loss of video but it also corrected an intermittent blinking problem that was there since original installation in 2001. Can not make heads or tails why this worked if anyone has any insight on the matter I would enjoy hearing just as much as all of the earlier postings. As I stated before I don't know everything but I would like to. This forum is an awesome tool and I look forward to continue using it as such.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

That part number doesn't seem to click.

Perhaps the switch is very expensive and thus of high quality and that's why it works.?


----------

